# Can anyone guess her breed?



## steph89 (Mar 30, 2015)

This is our pound dog, we are not sure what breeds shes mixed with but the shelter says she is pointer X. Does anyone recognise other breeds in her?

Thanks


----------



## steph89 (Mar 30, 2015)

here are some more pictures


----------



## Deb Gray (Jan 9, 2015)

I search it on google and I think it is similar to german shorthaired dogs but I'm not sure about it.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Her face reminds me of a bully. So I will guess Pointer x Pitbull.
She's very pretty.


----------



## steph89 (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh thank you so much for your response! ^.^ Yes she does look like a german shorthaired, which is strange because she doesn't behave like a sporting dog she likes to sleep


----------



## steph89 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you so much for your response  yes her face does look like a pitbull breed. When I first saw her I didn't notice the pitbull features but her ears, eyes and skull does look bully shaped. Hopefully she will put on some more weight. The pound here in New Zealand euthanises pitbull breeds but I guess she got lucky because she is mixed breed  Do you have dogs of your own?


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

The only thing that could make me think GSP would be her colour and ticking... her face looks very pitbull-y to me! Do you have full body shots of her?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a unique looking dog, very pretty! My guess would be GSPxPitbull or other bully breed.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Pointers can have very pitty-ish faces. It's possible pit isn't part of the mix. Hunting dogs are very commonly lazy indoors.


----------



## steph89 (Mar 30, 2015)

Here are some body shots, she didn't stand up, she was too busy doing her morning stretches. She's still too skinny but we've only had her for a week. Do pittbulls ever get spots like this?


----------



## steph89 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah your right, GSP faces look similar , maybe if her ears were longer her she could pass for a GSP almost


----------



## steph89 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you  we never considered getting a pittbull mix so it was abit of a surprise. Your doggies look cute too!! What breed is Ryker? He looks like he's pointing at something in the snow in his picture. Just like a pointer


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking at the body I don't know if she is a Pittie-x.

I would actually say she is looks more like a Pointer x Rat Terrier/JRT (or something similar) mix.

Can you get a shot of her from the side, standing up?

EDIT:

What about a GSP x ACD mix?

Looks awfully similar


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

steph89 said:


> Thank you  we never considered getting a pittbull mix so it was abit of a surprise. Your doggies look cute too!! What breed is Ryker? He looks like he's pointing at something in the snow in his picture. Just like a pointer


He's a Redbone coonhound, just pretends to be a pointer. I was also going to say maybe there's ACD in your dog like Taquitos mentioned. Body shape reminds me of ACD, but the head is broad. Maybe ACDxGSP?

GSPs can have broad bully looking faces


----------

